# Benbow - Found!



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 11 Mar 2001 17:21:00 -0700*
A local medal collector found the answer for me today. Benbow was one of 
The Royal Naval Division battalions formed from the Royal Naval 
Volunteer Reserve, Royal Naval Reserve and the Royal Fleet Reserve near 
the beginning of WW1.
This div.  was employed at Antwerp in 1914 and later fought at Gallipoli 
and again in France. Khaiki uniforms were issued in Dec 1914 and 
included khaki sailor-caps with tally bands embroidered with the name of 
the battalion. Such severe losses were incurred at Gallipoli that the 
Benbow and Callingwood Bn were disbanded. The RN Div composition:
1st RN Brigade: 1st Drake Bn, 2nd Hawke Bn., 3rd Benbow Bn, 4th 
Callingwood Bn.
2nd RN Brigade: 5th Nelson Bn, 6th Howe Bn, 7th Hood Bn, 8th 
Anson Bn.
plus a brigade from the Royal Marine Light Infantry.
Source: "Head-dress Badges of the British Army" Kipling/King Vol 1.
I‘d missed this first time through as only a few not Benbow nor 
Callingwood of the units had distinctive hat badges, so I am now just 
about certain that the metal shoulder title is from the 3rd Battalion 
late 1914-early/mid 1915.
Thanks to all who provided suggestions on this net and to me directly.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
A local medal collector found the 
answer for me
today. Benbow was one of The Royal Naval Division battalions formed from 
the
Royal Naval Volunteer Reserve, Royal Naval Reserve and the Royal Fleet 
Reserve
near the beginning of WW1.
This div.  was employed at Antwerp in 
1914 and
later fought at Gallipoli and again in France. Khaiki uniforms were 
issued in
Dec 1914 and included khaki sailor-caps with tally bands embroidered 
with the
name of the battalion. Such severe losses were incurred at Gallipoli 
that the
Benbow and Callingwood Bn were disbanded. The RN Div 
composition:
1st RN Brigade: 1st Drake Bn, 2nd 
Hawke Bn.,
3rd Benbow Bn, 4th Callingwood Bn.
2nd RN Brigade: 5th Nelson Bn, 6th 
Howe Bn, 7th
Hood Bn, 8thAnson Bn.
plus a brigade from the Royal Marine 
Light
Infantry.
Source: "Head-dress Badges of the 
British Army"
Kipling/King Vol 1.
I‘d missed this first time through as 
only a few
not Benbow nor Callingwood of the units had distinctive hat badges, so 
I am
now just about certain that the metal shoulder title is from the 3rd 
Battalion
late 1914-early/mid 1915.
Thanks to all who provided suggestions 
on this net
and to me directly.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

